# Reptile artwork.......



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I have been searching high and low for some pictures, kind of cute arty reptile pics, I found one or two but am looking really for stuff thats all by the same artist. I dont want photos, more something like this......



I would love to find an artist that draws stuff like this, but strictly herp pics, rather than lions and tigers and bears. Does anyone know where I might find it?


----------



## carlos87 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try this site

http://www.angelfire.com/id/wildscenes/page4.html


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

try here

http://www.herpvision.co.uk/



















angi does comissions to, so if you have a pic you want done, just ask her!

nerys


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I like them both!! Is Angie your friend? I may well be in touch with her shortly, lol

Thanks both
Kelly


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I'm not very good but i like drawing and ive got some of my stuff on my website....
(excuse the gecko btw that was a 1st attempt that went wrong!! not supposed to be on there stil!!)

http://art-gecko3.tripod.com/


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> I'm not very good but i like drawing and ive got some of my stuff on my website....
> (excuse the gecko btw that was a 1st attempt that went wrong!! not supposed to be on there stil!!)
> 
> http://art-gecko3.tripod.com/


liking those tree frog drawings!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

hey thanks!! i forgot i posted to this! bit embarassing really!! haha


----------

